# Beschneidungspfad



## liquidbeats (17. März 2009)

Guten Morgen,
Ich habe einen Pfad den ich gerne als Beschneidungspfad nutze möchte, Problem ist dass ich "Beschneidungspfad" nicht Auswählen kann. Ist grau Hinterlegt und Deaktiviert. Auch wenn ich einen Neuen Pfad erstelle Funktioniert das nicht. Ich stehe grad vorm Baum und komme nicht weiter. Jemand eine Idee woran dass liegen könnte?


Vielen Dank
Grüße


----------



## Mark (17. März 2009)

Hi!

Ist eventuell die selektierte Ebene "locked" bzw. ist's die Hintergrundebene?
-> Neue Ebene erzeugen/unlocken?

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## liquidbeats (17. März 2009)

Guten Morgen,

nein eben nicht, weder das eine noch das andere ist zuttreffend. Das habe ich auch schon Berücksichtigt, aer wie gesagt trifft dass nicht zu.: confused:
Problem habe ich ja auch wenn ich einen Neuen Pfad anlege, diesen kann ich ebenfalls nicht als Beschneidungspfad definieren.

Grüße


----------



## liquidbeats (18. März 2009)

Ich bin noch immer kein stück weiter und weis nicht warum. Ist ja nun nicht dass erste mal dass ich mit einem Beschneidungspfad Arbeite


----------



## najib (18. März 2009)

Du musst bevor du den Pfad erstellst erstmal eine neue Pfad-Ebene anlegen, 
dann den Pfad zeichnen. Und nun müsste das graue Feld auswählbar sein.


----------

